# Oklahoma - Lake Eufaula Bucket Run



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Attention to all you trailer sailors. We're in the process of organizing an event for the weekend before Memorial Day - Spring 2007, on Lake Eufuala here in Oklahoma. For those that don't know, Lake Eufaula is one of the largest man made lakes in the US. There is a growing intrest in sailing on the lake and we would appreciate anyone that loves to sail attending the event. It is a 2 day affair and there's no entry fee. The sailing involves about 60 miles of sailing on the big part of the lake along with a party on Saturday night and a brief "awards" ceremony on Sunday afternoon. 1st place, best time after handicapping gets a large wooden bucket. (OK, it's not the greatest prize in the world but I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time. The winds that time of year are generally pretty strong on the lake.)
Drop me a note if you would like more details.

Fair Winds to All.........


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

*2nd Annual Lake Eufaula Sail Boat Bucket Run!*

We're making plans this year for the 2nd bucket run. Once again in May the weekend before memorail day.
Last years event generated a lot of press and was a wonderful weekend of sailing and meeting lots of sailors. 
Send me an IM and I'll put you on the e-mail list for info on the 2008 event. May 17th and 18th with registration on the 16th.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What kind of boats race?


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

The Lake Eufaula Sailboat Bucket Run is just around the corner. May 16, 17 and 18. You can go to MySpace.com - Lake Eufaula Bucket Run - 98 - Male - Lake Eufaula, Oklahoma - www.myspace.com/bucketrun for all the details on the event. This year we have everything from Catamarans to Cruisers running for the bucket. 8 radio stations are helping to promote the event. It should be a great year and a lot of fun.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Waaaa Hoooooo.....The Lake Eufaula Sail Boat Bucket Run is only one week away. Registration at the Dockside Grill May 16th, 2008 starting at 8:00 pm. Then two days of racing with a party thrown in each evening. Guess that makes it 3 parties and 2 days of sailing. That's got to be the perfect event. We have 8 radio stations helping to promote it. I've already done promo's on 3 of the stations with 2 more to go. This year is going to be great! GoT the wooden buckets for the top finishers in today. NOW there's a prize A REAL WOODEN BUCKET TO THE WINNER!!!!!


----------

